

Free sms providers and advertisments - aitoehigie

my web app has an sms functionality, since i dont have any users yet, i was thinking of using a free sms provider (would not mind them insering adverts into the free sms) until i become profitable and then use paid sms services. Any help on good free sms providers?
======
SingAlong
As for receiving messages, receive SMSes on a phone connected to computer. Use
a package like Gammu or Gnokii(<http://www.gnokii.org>) on your computer to
read SMSes from your phone. Gnokii has wrappers for a lot of languages
including Python. That should make you feel comfortable.

There is another package like Gnokii that starts with 'K', which I'm not able
to remember.

You could use the free Email to SMS gateway to push messages. ex:
phonenumber@carrier.com there'll be no ads in this so rejoice. :)

A lot of carriers have this facility. But if you are from India you are out of
luck to push messages. Coz only a few carriers have this kinda facility. And
even if they have it, you still have a problem since email-to-sms gateway urls
are different for each state even for a single carrier. And since we the
frequencies in India are auctioned based on circles(areas), there are a lot of
small carriers which operate in just 1 or 2 states.

------
gtani
these were pretty good <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=211853>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=224324>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=295674>

------
aitoehigie
i have to make some points clear here. I am living in west africa for now, and
I am not interested in email to sms since that doesnt work here. And i dont
have physical access to my hardware because i am using AWS. thanks

